# My tub spout is flopping around, help!



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Gee, I wonder why?










I guess the hack construction plumbers didn't know how to solder, they could have at least put bracing in...I replaced with hard copper tubing and solder joints as it should have been.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

:blink:....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

What the hell?:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

They didn't use enough silicone around the spout obviously.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That is the material of the future man!:no:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

service guy said:


> Gee, I wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fools.

the instructions of some faucets specifically state to not use PEX for the spout.

like a real plumber needed instructions to tell him that.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> That is the material of the future man!:no:


incorrectly installed I might add.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> They didn't use enough silicone around the spout obviously.


There was a ton of silicone adhesive that they used to conceal this crap work from the inspectors. The house was 4 years old and the silicone held that long anyway. Of course when I got there it was flopping in the breeze.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROFLMAO!

What a thing of beauty!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

service guy said:


> Gee, I wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :laughing: classic!


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

HERE'S YOUR SIGN!
:laughing:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Now that is funny sh!^!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice. I never found one like that yet.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Classic, that's one for the photo album.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Nice. I never found one like that yet.


*Oh but prepare yourself...the PEX revolution has begun!*


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *Oh but prepare yourself...the PEX revolution has begun!*


Yep. Just like DIYers and hacks screwed up copper everything else, tehy will also screw up PEX.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Yep. Just like DIYers and hacks screwed up copper everything else, tehy will also screw up PEX.


Except this tub spout was done by a plumber..or maybe an overambitious GC. Sad.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

service guy said:


> Except this tub spout was done by a plumber..or maybe an overambitious GC. Sad.


Why do you think I said DIYers and *hacks*?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Why do you think I said DIYers and *hacks*?


Oh yeah, good point.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Have you tried Cialas?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Have you tried Cialas?


:lol:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Have you tried Cialas?


So I ain't the only one wit a twisted mind?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm definitely pro-pex, but that is just wrong. I use copper for my risers and stub outs only. Every material has its applications; this is not one of them. Look on the bright side. He could have used cpvc instead of pex and flooded out the wall when it snapped off at the 90.
BTW. I’ve got a nice little anti copper thread I’m about to write. I just need to get the pictures of da cam.


----------



## cincnc (Oct 14, 2008)

well at least they spent the money on the stainless steel crimps.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

He did use copper! No one said it had to be ALL copper!


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> They didn't use enough silicone around the spout obviously.


Maybe super glue next time?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Cant use super glue on CPVC, now you CAN use it on ABS and PVC!


----------

